# Need some magnets or junk NGM 96V motor for parts



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

you might try posting on this forum: http://www.rcgroups.com/electric-motor-design-and-construction-361/


----------



## olrowdy01 (May 9, 2011)

Salty9 said:


> you might try posting on this forum: http://www.rcgroups.com/electric-motor-design-and-construction-361/


I probably should have posted that the NGM 96V is a 6 hp motor for solar race cars. It can draw ~4.5+ Kw at rated output. The controller limits the max power to ~10.5 Kw.

That is an interesting site for RC though, TNX


----------

